# سر الخطوط الحمراء في معجون الأسنان



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2010)

*




*

*سر الخطوط الحمراء في معجون الأسنان*​ 
*

*
*كيف تظهر الخطوط الملونة على معجون الأسنان ؟

 إن معجون الأسنان تركيبة كيميائية تستعمل لتنظيف الاسنان بالفرشاة
* 

*

*​

* أقدم محاولة معروفة لتصنيع المعجون كانت في مصر في القرن الرابع الميلادي، وكان ذاك الخليط مكونا من ملح مطحون، فلفل، أوراق نعناع، وزهورالسوسن.و في القرن التاسع، قام زرياب باختراع أول معجون الأسنان، الذي شاع في جميع أنحاء الأندلس. لا تعرف حاليًا مكونات هذا المعجون على وجه الدقة، لكن قيل أنه حقق على حد سواء "الوظيفية والطعم الجيد"*

*

*​


*  بعضنا يتوقع إن هذه الخطوط موجودة أصلاً داخل أنبوب معجون الأسنان !!!*
*ا توجد هذه الخطوط داخل أنبوب معجون الأسنان بل  تــرسم على المعجون الأبيض  قبل أن يخرج من فتحة الأنبوب بقليل.

 إخترع هذا الأنبوب الأمريكي مارافينو Marraffino وتحصل على براءة إختراع في   سنة 1955
 واستخدمت شركة سيجنال هذا الأنبوب في أوروبا بداية من سنة 1965 .

 كــــيــــف يـــــحـــصـــل ذلك ؟

 لننجز التجربة التالية*
*_ الأدوات اللازمة : علبة معجون أسنان فارغة و منشار ( يجب الإنتباه عند استعمال المنشار أو السكين أو الآداة الحادة سلامتكم تهمنا )

 _ نقطع العلبة إلى جزئين كما تشاهدون في الصورة التوضيحية  *

*

*​



*

*​



*

*
*نلاحظ أن الوعاء يحتوي على المعجون الأبيض و عنق الأنبوب مجوف يعبأ بالمعجون الملون ( أحمر أو أزرق أو أي لون ) و فتحة الأنبوب بها شقوق ( الأنبوب الصغير الأجوف ) وعندما نضغط (نعصر) أنبوب معجون الأسنان ، يقع الضغط على المعجون الأبيض الذي يضغط هو بــدَورِه على المعجون الأحمر في رأس الأنبوب .ثم يتحرك المعجون الأحمر ويــمُــر عبر الشقوق التي في الأنبوب الصغير إلى المعجون الأبيض الذي يتحرك عبر الأنبوب وبعد ذلك يخرج من الفتحة مزيناً بالخطوط الحمراء التي نراها .

 الشرح بالصور
*​



*

*​



*

*​



*

*​



*

*​



*

*​



*

*​



*

*​



*

*​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2010)

*جامدة كويس انك جبتها بصور 
بدل ما ابوظ علبة المعجون بتاعتى ههههههههههههههه 
ثانكس ميلو​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2010)

*الفكرة جامدة جداا يامارو
ميرسى ليك بطتى :d
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أبريل 2010)

معلومة جميلة يا مارسلينو

شكرا لك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

جميلة جدا يا مارو

اول مرة اعرفها

هروح ابوز علبة المعجون وجاية على طول​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامدة كويس انك جبتها بصور
> بدل ما ابوظ علبة المعجون بتاعتى ههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس ميلو​*



*ههههههه ماشى*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الفكرة جامدة جداا يامارو
> ميرسى ليك بطتى :d
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*ثانكس ياختى :smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> معلومة جميلة يا مارسلينو
> 
> شكرا لك



*ثانكس مينا نورت*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة جدا يا مارو
> 
> اول مرة اعرفها
> 
> هروح ابوز علبة المعجون وجاية على طول​



*ههههههه طيب بسرعه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههه عارفاها دي الفضول دفعني و انا صغيره ابوظ علبه معجون و عرفت و عارفه انه الشكل دا لمعجون سيجنال بس يعني كخطوط حمراء اما الخطوط الزرقاء لمعجون كريست و بقيت المعاجين التانيه مفهاش خطوط

عملتها قبلك يا تاسوني كوينا هههههههه*


----------



## hangel999 (29 أبريل 2010)

*صدقنى معلومه جميلة وشكرا لتعبك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أبريل 2010)

*معلومة جديدة وجميلة 
ميرسى يا مارو 
انا بخيلة حستناها لما تخلص وابوظ براحتى هههههههههه
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## wadeetito (29 أبريل 2010)

معلومات جامدة اووووى


----------



## jojo_angelic (29 أبريل 2010)

ماسيلينـــو
                  معلومـــــه جـدا رائعـــــــــــــة 
                  شكراااااااااا ليـــــك


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى معلومه جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عارفاها دي الفضول دفعني و انا صغيره ابوظ علبه معجون و عرفت و عارفه انه الشكل دا لمعجون سيجنال بس يعني كخطوط حمراء اما الخطوط الزرقاء لمعجون كريست و بقيت المعاجين التانيه مفهاش خطوط*
> 
> * عملتها قبلك يا تاسوني كوينا هههههههه*




*هههههههه ايه الخراب اللى انتو فيه ده*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *صدقنى معلومه جميلة وشكرا لتعبك*



*ثانكس مرورك يا غالى *​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *معلومة جديدة وجميلة
> ميرسى يا مارو
> انا بخيلة حستناها لما تخلص وابوظ براحتى هههههههههه
> سلام المسيح معك
> *​




*ههههههه ماشى يا بخيله استنى*​


----------



## zezza (29 أبريل 2010)

وااااااااااااااو جامدة جدا 
انا كنت فاكرة الخطوط دى بطول العلبة مش من فوق 
شكرا يا مارو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 أبريل 2010)

_معلومة جميلة اوى مارسلينو 

كنت هفتح الانبوبة بتاعتى بس لحقت هههههههه

ميرسى مارسلينو على المعلومة الجميلة ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> معلومات جامدة اووووى




*ثاانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> ماسيلينـــو
> معلومـــــه جـدا رائعـــــــــــــة
> شكراااااااااا ليـــــك




*ثاانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى معلومه جميلة
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




*ثانكس مرورك يا غاليه*​


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> وااااااااااااااو جامدة جدا
> انا كنت فاكرة الخطوط دى بطول العلبة مش من فوق
> شكرا يا مارو
> ربنا يباركك



*ههههههههه ماشى*

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _معلومة جميلة اوى مارسلينو
> 
> كنت هفتح الانبوبة بتاعتى بس لحقت هههههههه
> 
> ميرسى مارسلينو على المعلومة الجميلة ربنا يباركك​_




*ثانكس مرورك يا اكليل نورتى*​


----------



## just member (5 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامدة كويس انك جبتها بصور
> بدل ما ابوظ علبة المعجون بتاعتى ههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس ميلو​*


*استغلالية اوى يا كوكى انتى
ههههههههه


مشكور يا حبيبى ع موضوعك الجميل
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 مايو 2010)

معلومه جديده ومفيده ثانكس مارسلينو 
صدقنى من مده احترت فيها وكنت عايزه اعرف سرها وكنت هاقسمها بالنص واشوف بس صعبت عليا أمبوبه المعجون بتاعتى ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك ريحتنا من التجربه وحافظتلنا على الانبوبه


----------



## حبة خردل (5 مايو 2010)

معلومة جميلة يا مارسلينو

مرسي ليك​


----------



## marcelino (7 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *استغلالية اوى يا كوكى انتى
> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



*ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (7 مايو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> معلومه جديده ومفيده ثانكس مارسلينو
> صدقنى من مده احترت فيها وكنت عايزه اعرف سرها وكنت هاقسمها بالنص واشوف بس صعبت عليا أمبوبه المعجون بتاعتى ههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك ريحتنا من التجربه وحافظتلنا على الانبوبه



*طيب اى خدمه بقى*​


----------



## marcelino (7 مايو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> معلومة جميلة يا مارسلينو
> 
> مرسي ليك​



*ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------

